# VLC no-gui [SOLVED]

## R1zZ1

Salve, spero possiate darmi una mano. 

Sono diversi giorni che cerco di far funzionare la gui di vlc ma nulla da fare. Attualmente ho la versione 0.8.5-r5 installata e ho provato anche a tornare alla 0.8.4 ma nulla.

Questo l'output di vlc con opportune opzioni di esecuzione:

```
vlc -v --reset-config --reset-plugins-cache

VLC media player 0.8.5 Janus

[00000001] main vlc warning: config file /home/rizzi/.vlc/vlcrc does not exist yet

[00000001] main vlc warning: cannot load module `/usr/lib/vlc/codec/libquicktime_plugin.so' (/usr/lib/vlc/codec/libquicktime_plugin.so: undefined symbol: NewHandleClear)

[00000001] main vlc warning: cannot load module `/usr/lib/vlc/stream_out/libstream_out_switcher_plugin.so' (/usr/lib/vlc/stream_out/libstream_out_switcher_plugin.so: undefined symbol: avcodec_init)

[00000001] main vlc warning: config file /home/rizzi/.vlc/vlcrc does not exist yet

```

Dopo questi warning la cpu è impegnata al 100% da vlc e sono costretto a killarlo....

Qualcuno di voi ha riscontrato lo stesso problema?

Allego informazioni di sistema.

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2_pre3-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.18-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo i686 AMD Athlon XP-M

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.5

Last Sync: Wed, 18 Oct 2006 11:30:07 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/gentoo/"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib alsa apache2 berkdb bidi bitmap-fonts browserplugin bzip2 cairo cdda cdio cdr cgi cli codecs cracklib crypt cups dbus debug dga divx4linux dlloader dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds elibc_glibc emacs emboss encode esd faad fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran freetype gif gnome gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk hal httpd informix innodb input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse interbase ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kernel_linux ldap libg++ linguas_it live lm_sensors logitech-mouse lzo mad matroska mikmod mmx mmx2 mmxext mod_php mozilla mp3 mpeg msn msql mssql mysql mysqli ncurses netboot nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin oci8 odbc ogg oggvorbis opengl oracle oracle7 oss pam pcre pdf perl php png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session slang sockets socks5 spell spl sqlite sse ssl stream svg svga tcpd theora threads truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU v4l vcd video_cards_fglrx video_cards_radeon video_cards_vesa vlm vorbis win32codecs wxgtk wxgtk1 wxwindows xine xml xmms xorg xv xvid yahoo zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Queste le USE flag di vlc e wxGTK

```
media-video/vlc dvd ffmpeg mpeg mad wxwindows aac dts a52 ogg flac theora oggvorbis matroska freetype bidi xv svga gnutls stream vlm httpd cdda vcd cdio live

x11-libs/wxGTK unicode wxgtk1

```

Last edited by R1zZ1 on Sat Nov 25, 2006 5:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dun

Aggiungi alle use-flag di vlc "skins".

Cya!

----------

## lucapost

Visto che la ricerca non funziona, per un motivo o per l'altro...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-411377-highlight-vlc.html

Luca

ps: avete mai cominciato a leggere i topic dalla fine?

----------

## R1zZ1

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Visto che la ricerca non funziona, per un motivo o per l'altro...
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-411377-highlight-vlc.html
> 
> Luca

 

Ti posso assicurare che la ricerca l'ho fatta e, utilizzando la query "vlc no gui", le soluzioni delle discussioni trovate non mi hanno aiutato.

Tra l'altro il topic che hai linkato non è molto recente e non ho tempo da perdere andando a ritroso fino ai messaggi di luglio e non mi pare nemmeno una soluzione citata molte volte sul forum, il problema non è così diffuso. Se lo fosse stato avrei risolto prima.

 *Quote:*   

> ps: avete mai cominciato a leggere i topic dalla fine?

 

Molto simpatico   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lucapost

...per un motivo    ---------> non hai cercato,o non sei capace di cercare!!!

...o per l'altro        --------->IL MOTORE DI RICERCA NEL FORUM NON FUNZIONA COME DOVREBBE!!!

è quasi sempre la seconda. Purtroppo.

Luca

----------

## R1zZ1

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> ...per un motivo    ---------> non hai cercato,o non sei capace di cercare!!!
> 
> ...o per l'altro        --------->IL MOTORE DI RICERCA NEL FORUM NON FUNZIONA COME DOVREBBE!!!
> 
> è quasi sempre la seconda. Purtroppo.
> ...

 

Ok, ho capito ora cosa intendevi. No problem.....   :Wink: 

x Dun: Fino a domenica sera non posso provare la USE skins, spero di poter mettere presto il tag [RISOLTO]   :Razz: 

----------

## R1zZ1

Niente da fare anche con la USE skins   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## lopio

 *R1zZ1 wrote:*   

> Niente da fare anche con la USE skins    

 

ciao hai provato con wxwindows ?

----------

## R1zZ1

 *lopio wrote:*   

>  *R1zZ1 wrote:*   Niente da fare anche con la USE skins     
> 
> ciao hai provato con wxwindows ?

 

wxwindows c'è se vedi bene....

----------

## masterbrian

Ho avuto un problema simile, nel mio caso pero' anziche' avere la cpu al 100% vlc andava in segfault.

Puoi provare cosi': ricompila libdcio

ricompila wxGTK

cancelli tutte le impostazioni che hai fatto in precedenza di vlc, sia nella home dell'utente, che in etc.

e infine ricompila vlc

A questo punto... riprova e facci sapere  :Smile: 

Ciao!

----------

## Dun

Queste comunque sono le mie use-f;ag pse ti puo' servire:

```

stefano@Angoscia ~ $ emerge -pv vlc wxGTK

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.8.4a-r1  USE="X a52 aac alsa dvb dvd ffmpeg hal matroska mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl png sdl skins truetype vcd vorbis win32codecs wxwindows xml xv -3dfx -aalib (-altivec) -arts -avahi -bidi -cdda -cddb -corba -daap -debug -dts -esd -fbcon -flac -ggi -gnutls -httpd -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -mod -oss -rtsp -samba -shout -speex -stream -svg -svga -theora -v4l -vlm -xinerama -xosd" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.2-r1  USE="X gnome opengl sdl unicode -debug -doc -joystick -odbc" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

----------

